# Tuckaway?



## hchytd (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all! 

Okay, I want to make the *Tuckaway 25* layout. However, instead of the track suspended on a door with legs, I will be placing it on top of a sheet of plywood (with green carpet, etc.) - same dimensions - that lays on the floor. This will still allow me to store it more permanently under the bed and transport it around the house. However, I still have a few final questions... 

1. Unlike the picture on Greg's site, the 2 power track segments I use will have plug inputs off to the side. How will that work smoothly without a couple of the hand controller/power cables on the inner lanes stretched across? Can the cables slip under the track (between the track/carpet)? 

2. How can one utilize a couple mechanical lap counters in this 4 lane setup (since they stick out on both sides of each 2 lane track)? 

3. Where should I place my 2 power (15') tracks in this setup - to ensure balanced power? 

4. Finally, any other cool track layout ideas for a 36" x 80" board? 

Thank you!

-hchytd


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Didn't Tomy make lap counters that snap on the sides of the track? The cars would hit small rods that hang down to turn the counter. Only thing with those would be a tjet's lack of weight, it may knock the car out of the slot.


----------



## hchytd (Oct 28, 2008)

Not that I know of? Anyone?


----------



## towerofmeat (Nov 14, 2008)

With the carpet, you could cut a small slit to run the wires and plug, and shim under each piece of track enough for the wires. I did a temp setup with that layout and it worked to just run it inder the track, but it was not elegant. No suggestions on the lap counter though.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

to use 2 mechanical lapcounters on a 4 lane track you will need to put a split in the track(curve them away from each other so they make a gap, then back in after the counters)


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I would put one power track on the opposite side of the layout and run the wires threw some holes underneathe this way you wouldn't have the wires stretched accross the track. 
As for that lap counter I don't think that is made anymore but they are plentifull on the bay


----------

